# Watch Tivo recordings on a Roku???



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has a preferred method to be able to watch Tivo recordings on a Roku. I'd like to be able to automate the process as much as possible. I already am using a Plex server that the Roku can access. Is there a Roku channel that might facilitate this? I've heard of MCEBuddy and kmttg, but am not familiar with them. I think I'm heading in the right direction with one or both of those programs and getting the files into the Plex server.

I'm looking for any advice and suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KMTTG can automatically download and convert to a Plex compatible format. Not sure about the data/naming part though. I don't really use Plex so I've never tried that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI there is a FireTV app that allows you to watch shows directly from your TiVo. Also rumors that a Roku app could potentially be coming early next year.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

There are a few ways to get there.

As has already been suggested, you can use kmttg to download and recode to a plex compatible format and naming convention and then play them with your plex player.

You can install the tivo plugin in plex and view the recordings while they are still on the tivo.

You can use a slingbox connected to the tivo and watch on the roku sling application.

I have an amazon fire tv and the above options and a native tivo app are all available. I use the slingbox solution as it streams to remote locations with automatic on the fly bitrate adjustments for data bandwidth issues. Its the easiest to use and most reliable. Usually results in the best video quality on the recieving end as well. Its because it transcodes to h.264 stream on the fly using a bitrate determined by your current bandwidth availability. None of the other solutions really pull this off like a slingbox does.


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Does someone have the link for the tivo plugin for plex? All I could find was older stuff that doesn't seem to be maintained.

Also, is there a good step by step guide for kmttg? If i use that does it remove commercials, or do I need to process through MCEbuddy?

Thanks.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jhyland said:


> Thanks for the info. Does someone have the link for the tivo plugin for plex? All I could find was older stuff that doesn't seem to be maintained.
> 
> Also, is there a good step by step guide for kmttg? If i use that does it remove commercials, or do I need to process through MCEbuddy?
> 
> Thanks.


You might want to take a peak at Archivo. It's user friendly and quite easy to setup, has an option to remove commercials automatically. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532868


----------



## jim8650 (Jun 16, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> You might want to take a peak at Archivo. It's user friendly and quite easy to setup, has an option to remove commercials automatically.
> 
> I would also be very interested in a link to that tivo plug-in for PLEX...I have seen a TiVoToGo but never got it to work


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jim8650 said:


> fcfc2 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to take a peak at Archivo. It's user friendly and quite easy to setup, has an option to remove commercials automatically.
> ...


----------



## jim8650 (Jun 16, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> jim8650 said:
> 
> 
> > Googled "plex on Tivo", got
> ...


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Jim8650 - you are correct. I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.

I noticed that by testing with Archivo that most of my recordings are listed as Copy-protected. Time Warner is my provider. So I'm also looking for something that will help resolve that limitation also.

Thanks.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

jhyland said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone has a preferred method to be able to watch Tivo recordings on a Roku. I'd like to be able to automate the process as much as possible. I already am using a Plex server that the Roku can access. Is there a Roku channel that might facilitate this? I've heard of MCEBuddy and kmttg, but am not familiar with them. I think I'm heading in the right direction with one or both of those programs and getting the files into the Plex server.
> 
> I'm looking for any advice and suggestions. Thanks.


use the TivoToGo Plex Channel: https://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10332567#post10332567

https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle

EDIT:



jhyland said:


> Jim8650 - you are correct. I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.
> 
> I noticed that by testing with Archivo that most of my recordings are listed as Copy-protected. Time Warner is my provider. So I'm also looking for something that will help resolve that limitation also.
> 
> Thanks.


yea, forget it. your out of luck.


----------



## jim8650 (Jun 16, 2016)

Aero 1 said:


> use the TivoToGo Plex Channel: https://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10332567#post10332567
> 
> https://github.com/tivoguy/TiVoToGo.bundle
> 
> ...


thanks...I will give it another shot...as I said, I haven't been able to get TiVoToGo to work, but it could very well be my config/settings/something I am doing wrong

I can always use kmttg to grab something off my TiVo and send it to one of my PLEX folders so that it gets added to the library along with all the meta data and poster art, and then watch on my Roku if needed


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

jim8650 said:


> thanks...I will give it another shot...as I said, I haven't been able to get TiVoToGo to work, but it could very well be my config/settings/something I am doing wrong
> 
> I can always use kmttg to grab something off my TiVo and send it to one of my PLEX folders so that it gets added to the library along with all the meta data and poster art, and then watch on my Roku if needed


you wont be able to if your channels are copy protected. no software will transfer those.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

I use Sling. Actually ditched my 10+ year old Classic finally and got a 350. Works reasonably well streaming directly to Fire. On Roku its a bummer that you need to use a phone as a controller. I also wish that Sling would figure out why their native web player website always errors out when trying to connect and then starts magically working.

I am interested in saving shows for times I don't have internet or am traveling without WiFi and don't want to burn through my data. Tivo Desktop no longer works right? Is there any other easy solution to save shows down to my PC or somewhere I can watch on a TV?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jhyland said:


> I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.
> 
> I noticed that by testing with Archivo that most of my recordings are listed as Copy-protected. Time Warner is my provider. So I'm also looking for something that will help resolve that limitation also.


TWC's aggressive copy protection will eliminate any solution that involves directly transferring content off your DVR.

As previously suggested, Slingbox is probably your only current option for viewing TiVo content on a Roku, though there's hope/speculation that TiVo will be releasing official apps for Fire TV and Roku when they roll-out their "Mantis" product.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

or use the Roku TWC app to watch live and on demand:

https://channelstore.roku.com/details/23048/time-warner-cable


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Aero 1 said:


> use the TivoToGo Plex Channel: https://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10332567#post10332567


This is sadly almost dead on Comcast too since it doesn't handle h.264 recordings.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jhyland said:


> Jim8650 - you are correct. I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.


Then just use kmttg


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> jhyland said:
> 
> 
> > Jim8650 - you are correct. I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.
> ...


Per the latter half of their post...


jhyland said:


> Jim8650 - you are correct. I want to transfer tivo recordings to my plex server so I can watch on a roku.
> 
> I noticed that by testing with Archivo that *most of my recordings are listed as Copy-protected. Time Warner is my provider.* So I'm also looking for something that will help resolve that limitation also.


... KMTTG isn't an option.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I use kmttg with TWC and select decrypt and it removes the tivo wrapper and makes it mpeg. I'm not sure on the copy protection and I haven't done it in awhile but I am pretty sure it allows the resultant file to be played through TiVoToGo on Plex and I could transfer back to another TiVo.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I use kmttg with TWC and select decrypt and it removes the tivo wrapper and makes it mpeg. I'm not sure on the copy protection and I haven't done it in awhile but I am pretty sure it allows the resultant file to be played through TiVoToGo on Plex and I could transfer back to another TiVo.


If the channel is copy-protected, there's no software that can transfer the recording, since the tivo won't even send the bits over the wire. TWC sets the copy protection flag on most of their channels; I think only OTA channels are not protected. This is separate from TiVo's encryption format (a .tivo file), those kmttg can deal with.

/edit: Different TWC regions might have different rules...so you might be lucky(well, living where you do, I'd consider you lucky already  ).


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Another approach possibly

I see that the Tivo app for android allows me to watch my Tivo recordings including the copy protected ones. Does the Tivo app have a cast functionality to broadcast to a tv screen (either through the Roku or a chromecast)?

Also, Tivo advertises that you can download the recordings to your android phone to take it with you. If I try to do that for a copy protected channel, it warns me that the show will be deleted from the Tivo. However, I can't get anything to download to the phone. I'm not sure if this is a bug in the app or possibly because my phone is rooted. I don't get any error message.

I think if I could download it to the phone I may be able to use another video app that would allow me to cast it. I'm trying to be creative to come up with a solution to meet my requirements.

Thanks for all the info so far.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The app supports HDMI out and AirPlay on iOS, but I don't think it has any wireless casting ability on Android.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

jhyland said:


> Another approach possibly
> 
> I see that the Tivo app for android allows me to watch my Tivo recordings including the copy protected ones. Does the Tivo app have a cast functionality to broadcast to a tv screen (either through the Roku or a chromecast)?
> 
> ...


are you trying to do this in home or out of home streaming? i think tivo will work in home but not out of home.


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

I am trying to do this in my home on the same network (phone and tivo on same network). Do you think it matters for this that I have my tivo bolt connected using wifi?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. The Bolt does not support streaming over Wifi. You have to be connected using Ethernet or MoCa to use streaming.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I would love to have a Roku app to watch TiVo shows with... would be awesome to plug it into an HDMI port on a hotel TV and watch TiVo shows directly.

Can we make this possible @TiVo_Ted ?


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Roku signs multiyear licensing deal with Tivo, but the long-term goal is murky
*Roku signs multiyear licensing deal with Tivo, but the long-term goal is murky*
By Kris Wouk - Posted on April 13, 2017 8:15 am

Perhaps there will eventually better cooperation between devices.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I know this is an old thread and I was just Googling but we bought a Vizio Smart TV with Chromecast just to keep outside on our patio when we want to sit out back we bring it outside then bring it back in. And yes we can watch Netflix or a movie or Hulu but a lot of times we want to sit outside and watch our TiVo recorded shows.

So how would we go about doing that? I thought I read something about a cable plugged into your phone and having HDMI on the other end to TV. TV.Will that work and what is the cable called? Or if the smart TV has a browser can we go to TiVo.com and log in and watch recordings that way? We do have Roku also but they don't have TiVo app correct?


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rose4uKY said:


> I know this is an old thread and I was just Googling but we bought a Vizio Smart TV with Chromecast just to keep outside on our patio when we want to sit out back we bring it outside then bring it back in. And yes we can watch Netflix or a movie or Hulu but a lot of times we want to sit outside and watch our TiVo recorded shows.
> 
> So how would we go about doing that? I thought I read something about a cable plugged into your phone and having HDMI on the other end to TV. TV.Will that work and what is the cable called? Or if the smart TV has a browser can we go to TiVo.com and log in and watch recordings that way? We do have Roku also but they don't have TiVo app correct?


 I watch in my outdoor Lanai via a TIVO Mini.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Or if the smart TV has a browser can we go to TiVo.com and log in and watch recordings that way?


Clever idea, that. Likewise, call the show up on your laptop/tablet/desktop and project it to your television.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Rose4uKY said:


> I know this is an old thread and I was just Googling but we bought a Vizio Smart TV with Chromecast just to keep outside on our patio when we want to sit out back we bring it outside then bring it back in. And yes we can watch Netflix or a movie or Hulu but a lot of times we want to sit outside and watch our TiVo recorded shows.
> 
> So how would we go about doing that? I thought I read something about a cable plugged into your phone and having HDMI on the other end to TV. TV.Will that work and what is the cable called? Or if the smart TV has a browser can we go to TiVo.com and log in and watch recordings that way? We do have Roku also but they don't have TiVo app correct?


Tivo Mini...


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> Clever idea, that. Likewise, call the show up on your laptop/tablet/desktop and project it to your television.


I have a new LG Smart TV with internet. I went to TiVo.com and saq my DVR items. I tried to play the streaming shows and they would not play thru the TV. Don't know why.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> I watch in my outdoor Lanai via a TIVO Mini.


But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Clever idea, that. Likewise, call the show up on your laptop/tablet/desktop and project it to your television.


I can pull it up on my Nexus 9 tablet or his Galaxy Tab3 but how do we project it to the TV? The TV has Chromecast but you can't cast a recorded show from the Tivo app. THanks!


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> I have a new LG Smart TV with internet. I went to TiVo.com and saq my DVR items. I tried to play the streaming shows and they would not play thru the TV. Don't know why.


Oh Ok cause we were going to see if the TV had a browser it's a vizio smart TV and my husband thought our Great Room 60 inch had one and this is a 32 inch similar smart TV except it has Chromecast so we were going to try it but we ended up not sitting outside last night. But I thought I would ask here what to do. I actually Googled it and found a couple threads. Thanks!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Correct, the Mini is not wifi, but some folks have had good results using an ethernet wifi bridge. It connects to the mini ethernet port so it thinks it is wired. Linksys WUMC710 is one I have heard people have good luck with, but it all depends on your network how well it works and of course, it is not supported by TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


A wired Ethernet or MoCA(coaxial) connection is required to satisfy TiVo's official support requirement; however, many have been successful via a DIY approach using separate standalone wireless adapters to provide a Mini with a network connection. YMMV.

One related thread: TivO Mini with wireless adapters


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

hytekjosh said:


> Tivo Mini...


We have no co-axiel outside don't we need that? For now the TV isn't hooked up to cable we just bring it outside plug it in and use the smart features like Netflix and watch You Tube videos. I guess our recorded shows can be kept for inside and other stuff out but we would of sat outside last night if we knew we could watch this one show and we probably could of streamed it from Hulu but didn't want to do that too much trouble and we pay but still get some ads.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> could of streamed it from Hulu but didn't want to do that too much trouble and we pay but still get some ads


You may be aware, but Hulu offers an ad-free bump for $4 more.

https://help.hulu.com/en-us/how-much-does-hulu-cost


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rose4uKY said:


> I know this is an old thread and I was just Googling but we bought a Vizio Smart TV with Chromecast just to keep outside on our patio when we want to sit out back we bring it outside then bring it back in. And yes we can watch Netflix or a movie or Hulu but a lot of times we want to sit outside and watch our TiVo recorded shows.


Since you have proven that you can use the TV's wireless you may wish to consider the Mini in a different way. My Mini (several) use a wireless bridge. The Mini thinks it's wired. I have DAP-1650, RE6500 and others. It may be beyond your budget, but with a decent router and good environment it could work. I have a Roku also. No TiVo app.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Or if the smart TV has a browser can we go to TiVo.com and log in and watch recordings that way? We do have Roku also but they don't have TiVo app correct?





Furmaniac said:


> I have a new LG Smart TV with internet. I went to TiVo.com and saq my DVR items. I tried to play the streaming shows and they would not play thru the TV. Don't know why.


And so, I tried using my smart TV and its browser just now to play a show on my Bolt through online.tivo.com and, lo-and-behold, it worked just fine for me!  Albeit, it was a bit painful using my smart TV's browser, as I didn't have a keyboard/mouse connected to the TV and so needed to use on-screen keyboard and cursor, maneuvered through the TV's remote control--ouch.

Having said that, a Mini outside on the patio, attached to the outside TV, would be preferable, for a real TiVo experience, if one is willing to incur the additional expense. If there's no Ethernet/coax (for MoCA) connection there (imagine that . . .), one could try connecting the Mini wirelessly by using a WiFi bridge--not endorsed by TiVo (and it won't provide customer support for it), but many have had success with going that route with Minis, depending on the robustness of one's WiFi network and individual particulars (in other words, YMMV).


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Rose4uKY said:


> But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


If you have power for TV there, surely there is a way to get an ethernet, coaxial, or wifi signal.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


See the above--one can attach a WiFi bridge to the Mini's Ethernet port, which would serve to receive the WiFi signal from your home network and pass it to the Mini, making the Mini think that it is wired to your home network (which TiVo requires). A sample WiFi bridge, just to give you an idea of the device, if you're not familiar with them: https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-74...rds=wifi+access+point&refinements=p_89:Edimax. The only way to know if this will work is to try it out, as it's a big YMMV--some/many people connect all of their Mini's to their TiVo box this way as a standard matter, without any issue, while for others it's a no-go. A robust wireless network is key. 


Rose4uKY said:


> I can pull it up on my Nexus 9 tablet or his Galaxy Tab3 but how do we project it to the TV? The TV has Chromecast but you can't cast a recorded show from the Tivo app. Thanks!


I have a Windows 10 laptop and tablet and Win10 has a built-in project feature--I click on the feature, it shows me the devices on my network I can project to, I choose the device (e.g. my TV), and voila. Do you have a Win10 laptop you could bring out to the patio with you? (You also could set this up from inside the house, but not as convenient.)

I'm not familiar with the operation of the Nexus 9 tablet or Galaxy Tab3 to know if that also can be done through them and how. Can they bring up the Google Chrome browser? I also can project using that, using its Cast tool under its main menu. Here's a useful article on casting files to a Chromecast--this may be helpful for webcasting as well. How to Watch Local Video Files on Your Chromecast


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a slingbox (solo model IIRC) hooked up to a TiVo mini using the component (not composite) video connectors.

Then any device with a slingbox app can access. I mostly use it on a tablet in the kitchen or in a small window on the PC while working on other things.

Not sure how much longer the slingboxes will be supported, but I've been using them for 10+ years and the system works for me. My older sling AV is connected to the main TiVo roamio via composite so I can look at the signal meter on from my phone while fiddling with the antenna on the roof. 

If you want to watch on PC, I recommend tracking down the old PC software instead of using their current web based stuff.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

I should also mention that the component output on the mini can be used simultaneously with the HDMI. I have one mini hooked up to two TVs and the slingbox in my basement. One TV on HDMI, then a splitter on the component/audio for the other TV and slingbox.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rose4uKY said:


> But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


Yeah I have the Mini over a coaxial cable in the backyard


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rose4uKY said:


> I can pull it up on my Nexus 9 tablet or his Galaxy Tab3 but how do we project it to the TV? The TV has Chromecast but you can't cast a recorded show from the Tivo app. THanks!


 Smart TVs and Smart Blu-Ray players have a feature called 'screen sharing' or 'screen mirroring'. You can watch any image from your cell phone or tablet on your big screen TV using that function over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rose4uKY said:


> We have no co-axiel outside don't we need that? For now the TV isn't hooked up to cable we just bring it outside plug it in and use the smart features like Netflix and watch You Tube videos. I guess our recorded shows can be kept for inside and other stuff out but we would of sat outside last night if we knew we could watch this one show and we probably could of streamed it from Hulu but didn't want to do that too much trouble and we pay but still get some ads.


As I said above, if your outside TV is a smart TV and contains screen mirroring or screen sharing, or you get a Blu-ray player that has that feature or an Amazon fire stick, you can view anything from your cell phone or tablet on your television using Wi-Fi.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> We have no co-axiel outside don't we need that? For now the TV isn't hooked up to cable we just bring it outside plug it in and use the smart features like Netflix and watch You Tube videos. I guess our recorded shows can be kept for inside and other stuff out but we would of sat outside last night if we knew we could watch this one show and we probably could of streamed it from Hulu but didn't want to do that too much trouble and we pay but still get some ads.


You might try ethernet over powerline.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Furmaniac said:


> Smart TVs and Smart Blu-Ray players have a feature called 'screen sharing' or 'screen mirroring'. You can watch any image from your cell phone or tablet on your big screen TV using that function over Wi-Fi.


Absolutely correct and I should have mentioned that specifically as well above, when mentioning projecting and Chromecasting. Thanks--


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> You might try ethernet over powerline.


@Rose4uKY , in the case of both Wi-Fi and Powerline, you don't have to rely on just the modem/router for locating the access point to which the outside adapter would connect, if an alternate location inside the home would provide better effective throughput to the outside Mini location. In such a case, you could use a wired Ethernet or MoCA connection to either a room closer to the outside Mini location (to locate a wireless access point nearer the Mini's wireless bridge), or to a room on the same electrical circuit as the outside Mini's power outlet (to locate the Powerline access point adapter electrically nearer the outside Mini's Powerline client device).

The WCB3000N would be an interesting device to give a try for the remote wireless access point configuration, considering they can be had for $16, at present, via Amazon. You'd still need to select a wireless bridge device (e.g. DAP-1650) for the outside Mini location.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it and will show all these replies to my husband. Would love to be able to do screen sharing or mirroring and I guess it wouldn't hurt to try going to the TV's browser since one person said it worked for them. But for now we decided to binge watch a Netflix show since most of our shows are over for the season but we will try these suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

Get this. Plug and play Hook up, great wifi range. You just need power and you can hook up your mini to it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wireless hdmi


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rose4uKY said:


> But the mini isn't wifi is it? I asked my husband if we could take one of our minis and bring it outside he said no co-axiel outside I believe he said we need co-axiel


I have a really easy setup using Google WiFi. The wifi module connects wirelessly to the base and then the TiVo Mini connects to the module via ethernet. My Roamio sits in a cabinet in the living room. I have one wifi module and TiVo Mini on the other side of the room so there are no wires to run, and then I have another module and Mini in the bedroom. It works seamlessly.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

man cave said:


> Get this. Plug and play Hook up, great wifi range. You just need power and you can hook up your mini to it.
> View attachment 34886


I just saw where AT&T Fiber is offering 2 of these AirTies for free to their customers with 1 Gbps service. Others can order them from AT&T for $35 each.


----------

